# Cany anyone recommend good pet insurance?



## montymoomoo (May 16, 2012)

Hi,

I have a 13 week old Tibetan Terrier who came with 4 weeks pet insurance through petplan - I need to take out a new policy before the end of May and have been looking round on comparison sites etc - and its all a bit bewildering.

Wondered if any experienced dog or puppy owners could recommend a good company to go with for pet insurance, I know it would be a false economy to go with the cheapest but some of the policies are so expensive. Any advice very welcome!

thanks


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

Have a look at the website in my sig below. Read the report. It'll tell you everything you need to know - including why asking for recommendations isn't a terribly good idea!

I got burned on insurance - that's why I set up the site.

Especially read the bit in the report about free 4 weeks insurance and what you should do.

If you need any more help after reading it, drop me a private message here.


----------

